# DIY - Add Pneumatic wheels to your lawn spreader for $10



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I was shopping around for a new spreader but decided instead to pimp my old EarthWay.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbdp3Q1IHGk[/media]

My Channel


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> I was shopping around for a new spreader but decided instead to pimp my old EarthWay.
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbdp3Q1IHGk[/media]
> 
> My Channel


That's really a good idea Mr. Tester. Will you be testing it to see if it changes the spread pattern or calibration?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> That's really a good idea Mr. Tester. Will you be testing it to see if it changes the spread pattern or calibration?


The wheel size is identical to the original ones, so it should perform the same. That said, every spreader and material combination requires "calibration." Always pays to start at a low setting and use a cross-hatch pattern to see where you come out for a known area and planned amount of material.

I mainly use the spreader for Milo, so I have (3) 2500 sq ft areas marked off to deliver 3 bags. I set the spreader to a low setting and see how it goes in Area 1 (usually I have to make another partial pass to get it all down). I then tweak the setting up and bit and run Area 2. Usually by Area 3 the adjustment allows me to do it in one cross-hatched pass.

Most spreaders fling a higher percent of their material to one side, so if you simply do a back-and-forth pattern the result will be poor distribution uniformity and likely unwanted visible striping. On this EarthWay, it flings more material to the LEFT than forward or to the right.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

This is cool. I used similar wheels for a wagon I built.

Only issue is corrosion of the metal parts.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

gkaneko said:


> This is cool. I used similar wheels for a wagon I built.
> Only issue is corrosion of the metal parts.


That's a good point. Perhaps I'll spray the metal rim parts with a rust preventative paint. I do have some refurb to do on some of the other metal parts of the frame.

Anyone ever tried using a clear rust inhibitor on a spreader?


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

That's cool, till they go flat on you. Then the old plastic ones will come out of the closet.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

slomo said:


> That's cool, till they go flat on you. Then the old plastic ones will come out of the closet.


The one thing I looked for were ones with a tube as they don't go flat unless punctured. Small tubeless tires, like found on many snow blowers, suffer leakage around the rim over time, and are a pain to fix. I even bought a tire stand to repair these tubeless types back when I was flipping a lot of mowers and blowers for fun and profit.


----------

